# Confucius says: Woman who goes on fishing trip with 12 men...



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Confucius says:* Woman who goes on fishing trip with 12 men, come back with Red Snapper!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome.......and kinda gross


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

LMAO,thats funny right there.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Its true, ive seen it!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Its true, ive seen it!


Jeeez Tom, makes me wonder if I should or shouldn't ever get on your boat.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Along those same line...

6 men go fishing on the "Elbow Room"

3 couples return.

Jim


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jim t said:


> Along those same line...
> 
> 6 men go fishing on the "Elbow Room"
> 
> ...



17 hours later after Tow Boat comes to get'em.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

jim t said:


> Along those same line...
> 
> 6 men go fishing on the "Elbow Room"
> 
> ...


That's just cruel......:whistling:


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Jeeez Tom, makes me wonder if I should or shouldn't ever get on your boat.


I have had a few Bachelor partys booked on my boat in the last 14 years of service and I have seen a lot of stuff. Canoe rule comes into effect now.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Its true, ive seen it!


Fairwater does your real name start with an A?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I must be an idiot, cause i just don't get it. And what's the canoe rule? Should I know it?


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

don't feel bad - I'm trying to figure out the canoe rule too


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a guess, it's a "Deliverance" reference.

"What goes on on a canoe trip, stays on a canoe trip..."

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, so what about the snapper?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

jspooney said:


> Ok, so what about the snapper?


Really?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think hes saying a party boat can be rough on the ole' splittail snapper. Wink wink, its just wierd if you have to explain it! AHAHAHHAHA


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I assumed we are talking about the "land down under" but I guess I've never heard of it as red snapper. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

your face will be red like the snapper when you finally get it..............


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just going to be quiet now. Perhaps I've said too much. Lol


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

marmidor said:


> Fairwater does your real name start with an A?


A sold It to T Serious!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Ok, so what about the snapper?


 
Maybe bob and tom can help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vpm...uuC4Cg&usg=AFQjCNEjdt6k58IWqLglj77EdV6NmG3dLQ


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

if it helps it started out pink.


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Sadly, she did not return with Red Snapper as Crabtree had cut the 12 mens nuts off already


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Capt.Eugene said:


> A sold It to T Serious!


Gotcha thanks Capt. I worked on several boats around OB and spent a few years just a couple slips down from "CUZ" at Orange Beach Marina!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

jspooney said:


> I must be an idiot, cause i just don't get it. And what's the canoe rule? Should I know it?


I have seen a lot of stuff happen on my boat over the years I dont talk about. The old canoe rule is " What happens on the boat stays on the boat".


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> The old canoe rule is " What happens on the boat stays on the boat".


Except Herpes. It'll be your best friend until the end and never leave ya stranded.


----------

